# New Here



## Worldcupkeeper (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone im new here, today I was at my grandparents digging up some bottles in a spot that the previous house owners used as a "dump site for bottles" The bottles were there before my grandparents got the house back in '68, so I really have no idea how old they are. Some of the bottles still have the cap and a couple still have whatever came in them I think. So I need some help with info on them, here are some pics.

  And here are some description on a few of them

  One bottle says Milk of Magnesia The Chas. H. Phillips Chemical Co. Glenbrook, Conn.

  Mark W. Allen & Co. PREP Detriot U.S.A.

  Creomulsion for Coughs due to Colds with the cap and still some cough syrup in it.

  Listerine Lambert Pharmacal Co.

  Here are the pics (for now, more to come tommorow)

















  Close up on the Creomulsion





  So any help on what these bottles would be great.


  -Aric


----------



## capsoda (Feb 9, 2007)

Hey Aric, Welcome to the forum. Most of your bottles look to be from the 1930s to the 1950s. Dig down under them and see if the bottles get older.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 9, 2007)

thats about the age i dig in judging by the bakelite lids they are all commons and almost worthless around here the only good bottles that come out of dumps that new are acl sodas


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2007)

Cap is right on with the date. One of the dumps that I dig dates to the late 1930s, and I have seen a lot of those types of bottles there. Your ribbed cobalt bottle is a McKesson and Robbins poison, and is worth about $3-5. That one would be a keeper to me. And yes, definitely dig down...your dump could go way back into the 1800s, with the later stuff covering up the older goodies. You might get a pleasant surprise!

 There may be some good bottles at your site. Although I generally don't like newer dumps, I have found some good local embossed soda bottles, milk bottles, a few different poisons and some nicer late-throw stuff from the early 1900s in them. Good luck, and have fun. That is the most important thing! ~Jim


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Feb 10, 2007)

I had no idea on the Poison Bottle, it has an M on the bottom so we figured it was another Milk of Magnesia bottle. The "dump" is actually way down in the woods and its basically a big ditch that runs down into another open field. Theres only 4 houses anywhere near the site. We are going back tommorrow for some more digging, its alot of fun digging.


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Feb 10, 2007)

Heres a few more pics of some of the different bottles.

  These 2 have the Ball logo on the bottom






















  This one is one of my favorites, my grandmother think its may be an ink bottle. When I pulled this one from the ground I had thought it was a small bottle with a broken piece of another bottle inside of it.


----------



## lilcrabby1 (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm also new here. I also thought the blue ribbed bottle was a M.O.M. bottle. We also found a bunch of what you think are ink well bottles. That's what we were told. by friends in there 70-80's and they seem to remember using them when they were in school. I don't know if they are worth anything or not.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 10, 2007)

You'll find some nice bottles there. I'm sure.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 10, 2007)

anyone who says it is an ink bottle is 100% right what the extra glass on the inside is for is when the lid was on it they would turn it upside down then back right side up and it would hold a little bit of ink so they didnt have to dip their pen all the way into the bottle


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info, here are some bottles we found today.

  2 JR Watkins co bottles
  AMS Wisky bottle





  Hartman bottles (one my grandmother had on a shelf) and one I dont really know anything about, all it says is 1/2 cup on it twice.





  A few small bottles, one says Fitch and another says Coty on the bottom.





  A few more small bottles, one says Watermans and another is a Sheaffer's Skrip ink well


















  We dont really know what to think of this one. Its looks really modern but it was on the bottom of the pile.





  Milk bottle from the Southern Dairies company.





  If anyone sees any bottle the reconize and can tell me what it actually is would be great.


  -Aric


----------



## Bottleboy4419 (Feb 11, 2007)

yes ur last post the third picture the two to the far left are cologne and the two to the far right the top one is cough syrup and the bottom one is some kind of medicine 1920- 1930's...fairly common


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 12, 2007)

the brown bottle in the third picture is a vanilla flavoring bottle and i have a quart of the southern dairies bottle i seen a picture of  the building in maryland but i think it was in a few different states especially in the south


----------



## Worldcupkeeper (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks, so the soda bottle with the lable, would that be considered a ACL bottle?


----------



## woody (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes, ACL stands for applied colored label.

 Your Hartmans soda has an applied colored label.


----------

